
A Conversation with John Knoll (1998) - wallflower
http://www.drdobbs.com/a-conversation-with-john-knoll/184410606
======
scandox
> As I said, when I was a kid, one of my hobbies was model making. I got to be
> fairly good at that and it got me into the industry. But when model making
> turned into a profession, it sort of killed it as a hobby. It's not much fun
> to build models all day, then go home and build more models.

> Since I was interested in motion control, I got a computer and started
> building motion-control systems for it. That became my new hobby. Because I
> knew people who were shooting motion-control elements with the models I was
> building, I began getting work as a camera assistant on motion-control
> stages. Then I got hired as a motion-control camera assistant at Industrial
> Light & Magic (ILM). Pretty soon I was doing motion control full time and
> its appeal as a hobby was greatly diminished.

> I started at ILM in 1986 and had just gotten a Macintosh, my first
> sophisticated computer, and started writing little graphics programs as my
> new hobby.

...And created Photoshop. You know I think this guy should definitely be
encouraged to change hobbies as often as possible.

~~~
symfoniq
Rumor has it that he decided to take up writing as a hobby, which resulted in
a movie script called "Rogue One."

